# Help matching motors and vehicle weights.



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

Adam
You are talking moving heavy vehicles through mountains at high speeds - that is going to need in the order of 200Kw - continous

A Warp 9 is just a 9 inch forklift motor - capable of a LOT of power fro short bursts but maybe 25Kw continuous
I don't think even the Tesla motors can do 200Kw continuous


There are electric motors capable of that sort of output - but they will be very heavy - think train motors


----------



## Yabert (Feb 7, 2010)

You can use something like this: https://www.tm4.com/products/direct-drive-electric-powertrain/sumo-md/

But if you have a motor powerful enough, you will fastly discover that the bottlenecks are the batteries.
Finally, if you think than a hybrid system will be the key of all your plan, do you maths another time or simply ask Viamotor why isn't that easy...


AdamAnDrone said:


> We can also assume that the motors are the bottlenecks, not batteries or controllers.


----------



## AdamAnDrone (Mar 23, 2017)

Yabert said:


> You can use something like this: https://www.tm4.com/products/direct-drive-electric-powertrain/sumo-md/
> 
> But if you have a motor powerful enough, you will fastly discover that the bottlenecks are the batteries.
> Finally, if you think than a hybrid system will be the key of all your plan, do you maths another time or simply ask Viamotor why isn't that easy...


I did notice that VIA motors states a maximum payload as 1000lbs. Weaksauce. Totally ruins the idea of a full size pickup. unless of course your delivering 6 1/2ft by 5ft blocks of feathers, of course. Why do you think this is? Would you say its the motor not being able to sustain a continous output or would it be that the 115kw generator can't keep up? Interestingly the workhorse pickup cites a maximum towing capacity of 5000lbs. What size/type of motors do you think it uses? It has two.


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

AdamAnDrone said:


> I did notice that VIA motors states a maximum payload as 1000lbs. Weaksauce. Totally ruins the idea of a full size pickup. unless of course your delivering 6 1/2ft by 5ft blocks of feathers, of course. Why do you think this is? Would you say its the motor not being able to sustain a continous output or would it be that the 115kw generator can't keep up? Interestingly the workhorse pickup cites a maximum towing capacity of 5000lbs. What size/type of motors do you think it uses? It has two.


Are you considering AC or DC for your motor? Im quite sure a Tesla powerplant and battery pack would make for a fine Pickup that could do some serious runs for the money with a full payload. 

As for me. Im going AC with my VW Bus which by the way is rated as a full 1 ton payload truck. Im quite sure the little AC-35 and the stock gearing will do just fine pulling a full load down the freeway. If the dinky little 32hp motor that came with the Bus can, this little AC-35 will do much better.


----------



## WolfTronix (Feb 8, 2016)

I always liked this video:
https://youtu.be/ib-02b2ooLY

Tesla Model X Beats an Alfa Romeo 4C in a drag race, while towing an Alfa Romeo 4C.


----------



## AdamAnDrone (Mar 23, 2017)

wolftronix said:


> i always liked this video:
> https://youtu.be/ib-02b2ooly
> 
> tesla model x beats an alfa romeo 4c in a drag race, while towing an alfa romeo 4c.


niiiiiicceeeee!!!!!


----------



## sjd.aliyan (Jan 17, 2018)

Duncan said:


> Adam
> You are talking moving heavy vehicles through mountains at high speeds - that is going to need in the order of 200Kw - continous
> 
> A Warp 9 is just a 9 inch forklift motor - capable of a LOT of power fro short bursts but maybe 25Kw continuous
> ...


Actually work is from torque not power.
Thats why people use gearboxes.


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

sjd.aliyan said:


> Actually work is from torque not power.
> Thats why people use gearboxes.


No, the rate of doing work is the very definition of power. Duncan's observations (of ten months ago) about power requirements are perfectly appropriate.

Gearboxes are certainly useful, to allow the motor to run at a suitable speed for the motor, which the axle turns at the speed required by the speed of the vehicle. Gearing is an additional concern, but power is the primary concern.


----------

